# Mild cystocele???



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

So I had my 6 week pp checkup today. I mentioned to my mw how I feel a little loose and she checked my muscle tone and said it's between fair and good, and then that there is a mild cystocele that will go away with doing Kegels... Now I read up about this stuff online and it's got me freaked out to be honest...

I did feel like there was something (TMI) in my vagina about 2-3 weeks postpartum but not anymore. I never suffered incontinence, not right after birth and not now... So it must be mild, but if I check myself out with a mirror I can see my urethral opening which I never saw before, and the mw said that's from the cystocele. She assured me it would go away with doing Kegels, but online it says it untreatable? And apart from that, does that mean if I have another baby it will get worse?


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Cystoceles are completely normal postpartum, and many of them will resolve with time. Generally speaking, the literature online and in medical texts refers to elderly patients who have severe prolapse and are seeking surgery. Over 90% of women have mild prolapse afte they give birth. Most never notice that anything has shifted. If you aren't experiencing incontinence or other symptoms I would simply put it out of your head. Avoid the temptation to look at your vulva. Just take it easy, and don't do any seriously heavy lifting( a good rule of thumb is if it could throw out your back, it could potentially make a cystocele worse). So, something like babywearing should be fine, whereas straining to pick up the side of your couch is a nono. Kegels alone won't resolve a prolapse, but good, proper squats can help tremendously. There is a great website called www.katysays.com. She's a biomechanist and has some great exercises for your pelvic floor. But really, don't worry. You aren't broken. My bladder seemed to be hanging out of my body at 6 weeks postpartum, and now it's pretty much where it should be. And trust me, everyone has a cystocele after they give birth. My doctor calls it a mommy vagina.
Hang in there mama! And don't worry about having other children. You will heal with time and won't be as scared to get pregnant again. When I first found my prolapse I was hysterical. I cried and cried, mostly because I was reading all this terrifying stuff online. Well, now everything is fine. I'm pregnant and I'm not at all worried about my pelvic floor. After a while you will realize that you are the same you, just a littled different. But seriously, I run, jump, have sex, and everything feels fine. HUGS and congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

See my post on this thread: http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1303090/horrible-delivery-have-some-questions-for-moms-with-my-experience# I have some descriptions of exercises that you can start to do to rehab this. It's certainly not uncommon postpartum, and it will most likely resolve IF you are good to it and take care of yourself. I had a 2nd degree cycstocele and rectocele after my last birth, and I am happy to say that now, 2.5 years later, it is never symptomatic and I am currently training for a marathon (and I don't feel like my insides are jiggling out -- which was a concern for a while!!)

Don't panic, and no, you aren't broken. Nevertheless, I would get a refereral to a physical therapist who specializes in pelvic floor dysfunction NOW, to help prevent it from getting beyond the "mild" stages, if your insurance will pay for it. I say this because even if there's not too much work that you need to do specifically on the cystocele issue, there are many many small things that you can to do speed your postpartum recovery and a PT can really help. I actually think, having seen one myself postpartum, that this should simply be part of our Standard of Care for postpartum women.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks I will check the thread out and call my insurance to check my coverage...


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, I second seeing a physical therapist. Sorry, I should have said that. I have a pregnant brain! But yes a pt would be great. IMHO all postpartum mamas should have a few appointments with a PT. In fact I practically force my friends to go, even if they don't have any symptoms of POP. Things get seriously shoved around during pregnancy and birth! Please don't stress out about this though. Seriously, a mild cystocele is not a big deal. You can totally heal!


----------



## needshope (Jun 5, 2011)

I am six weeks post partum, I noticed my cystocele shortly after giving birth -I guess that's what happens when you push for three hours!  I've never heard of this condition til AFTER the fact.. wish I woulda known :/... I am only thirty years old and completely disheartened about having a cystocele. Your post is the only positive thing I've found online about a cystocele and possible improvement. Not to give TMI but mine is bulging out of my vaginal opening about the size of a grape, if not smaller...is that considered a 2nd degree cystocele? The Doctor said it was about that, but told me not to ever expect any improvement...but you said yours got better... as in it receded a little? or just less symptomatic? I have researched getting it fixed but all I find online are horror stories about an anterior repair, and I am breastfeeding for a full year so I will be low on Estrogen which won't make for good healing "downstairs" even if I opt to get it fixed. But the doctor made it sound like it could get worse over the years, and "no situps, heavy lifting, etc etc." which depresses me because I have a very active lifestyle...If I have hope that it will resolve on its own I would definitely opt NOT to go the surgery route, but Im terrified it will just keep getting worse with time. Any more encouragement would be nice, or even tips on these exercises that are supposed to have helped yours improve would be greatly appreciated. I have been so depressed. I dont have incontinence (maybe a little leakage here and there, rarely...), but it does feel like I have a tampon kind of half out (sorry TMI!) and it is a little uncomfortable, (plus like I said its about the size of a small grape when I survey the damage down there). Is there a chance it could ever improve?


----------

